# Old town topwater series



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Can’t wait to see the reveal as I am a big old town fan.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm interested to see the details. Sounds a bit like the original Coosa build up; a do all boat that was stable but nimble and you could stand up. (Which at the time seemed crazy).


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm interested to see the details. Sounds a bit like the original Coosa build up; a do all boat that was stable but nimble and you could stand up. (Which at the time seemed crazy).


We will see soon enough. Maybe I’ll purchase another old town but this newer series if it’s different enough. 

I have been extremely impressed in every aspect of my old town predator MX. Nothing but good things to say.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I have two buddies that paddle the MX. 
The Predator was good, but the MX is the best kayak they've designed IMO.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You're right to be exited. Old town won't let you down. Best build in the industry.--Tim


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

On thier website now!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just got the email from AKC. I'm slightly interested in the shorter 10' pedal drive.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Seen an old town towpwater on a lake by me yesterday. Good looking yak


----------

